# Top Riders Banned at Tour...



## marcski (Jun 30, 2006)

http://sports.yahoo.com/sc/news;_yl...slug=ap-tourdefrance-doping&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2006)

I saw that this morning... Basso _and_ Ullrich.  And other big names like Mancebo... balls man.

There goes my excitement for the Tour.

Well, I suppose it would better open the door to a Hincapie, Landis or Leiphiemer win.


----------



## marcski (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't really understand it either.  These riders are only implicated?  Have they tested positive for anything?


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2006)

marcski said:
			
		

> I don't really understand it either.  These riders are only implicated?  Have they tested positive for anything?



No, as far as I know they've only been implicated.

And they haven't been excluded or banned by tour officials... they're being supsended by their respective teams who are under a lot of pressure by tour officials so they don't have a repeat of '98.


----------



## Marc (Jun 30, 2006)

More info in detail at VeloNews:

http://www.velonews.com/tour2006/news/articles/10176.0.html


Ha!  Beat Charlie to it for once.


----------



## jplynch019 (Jun 30, 2006)

Guys, what I heard on the news tonight (NPR) was that the teams (via the sponsors) agreed that if there were any riders *implicated* in a scandal, with out credible evidence to prove they were innocent, would pull their riders from the tour.  :smash:


----------



## bruno (Jul 1, 2006)

i take EPO, anabolic steroids, HGH, the "clear", methamphetimine, the whole shebang. i still train a lot. no big whoop. it makes me fast. so what?:flag: :smash: :grin: :flag:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 1, 2006)

*Why do you think they call it DOPE?*



			
				Marc said:
			
		

> More info in detail at VeloNews:
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/tour2006/news/articles/10176.0.html
> 
> ...


We've been hiking & biking around Acadia National Park since last weekend, not paying attention to anything but the RED SOX going 12-STRAIGHT...then last night I was flipping thru the TV channels and stumbled across OLN reporting the TOUR DRUG SCANDAL...

I didn't know what to think...I was reading Tyler Hamilton may face a lifetime ban from bicycle racing...and Basso & Ullrich as well as others may get 4-years...it a

The fellow I have tremendous amount of sympathy for is Alexandre Vinokourov (VINO) where five of his Astaná-Würth were forced out of the Tour, leaving only four riders remaining thus the team would not meet the minimum requirement of six riders and the team might not be allowed to start. VINO left T-Mobile at the end of last season so he could have a chance to win the TOUR and his new team couldn't field enough riders to enter the race due to doping...


----------



## marcski (Jul 2, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> i take EPO, anabolic steroids, HGH, the "clear", methamphetimine, the whole shebang. i still train a lot. no big whoop. it makes me fast. so what?:flag: :smash: :grin: :flag:



???


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm going to take a lot of flack for this but . . .. . 

Looks like a certain someone retired just in time.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 2, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I'm going to take a lot of flack for this but . . .. .
> 
> Looks like a certain someone retired just in time.


Teflon-Lance has been winning in court and deflecting the accusations for so long, it is almost forgotten that his personal Italian Dr. was convicted of "Doping" other athletes just a few years ago...


----------



## ga2ski (Jul 2, 2006)

True, he has been deflecting it, but I don't think it was coincidence that a certain drug company was one of his sponsor. The drug they were giving him, just are notr on the list yet.  This is just my opinion though.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ironically a number of other cyclists retired after Basso and Ullrich were implicated.


----------

